# South Dakota town outlaws five dog breeds



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

This is just a crosspost I received. Breed Specific Laws frustrate (and scare) me to no end.

From: Kelly 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, May 28, 2008 11:57 AM
Subject: OT- South Dakota town outlaws five dog breeds

Town outlaws five dog breeds

It's not a good time to be a dog in the Dakotas .
Voters in Leola , South Dakota , have upheld a decision by the city
council to
make it illegal to possess pit bulls, bull mastiffs, Rottweilers, Doberman
pinchers and German shepherds, and any dogs that are mix of those breeds.
The banned breeds -- get this -- are exempted from the law if the y
help or
are being trained to help people with disabilities. How generous.
Mayor Dean Schock says the ordinance was passed due to concerns from
people
who walk and bike or whose children bike around town. Residents voted
103-27
last week to endorse the council's action.
Meanhwhile, up in North Dakota , officials in the town of _Kenmare, which
approved a similar ban last month_
(http://weblogs. baltimoresun. com/features/ mutts/blog/
2008/05/rottweil ers_dobermans_ banned_i. html) , decided the proposal
needed more review. The town has a scheduled a special meeting
tomorrow night to
discuss it.
The Kenmare council has been considering a ban on American Staffordshire
terriers, Doberman Pinschers, Rottweilers, pit bulls or crosses of any
of those
breeds. Officials said the ordinance was drafted due to fears of vicious
dogs, but some dog owners threatened to move because of it.
For both the se towns, I'd recommend doing a little homework on the issue.
I'd recommend the y meet my dog -- a combination of two "vicious"
breeds -- but
since that's not possible, maybe the y could at least watch his movie,
"_Hey,
Mister, What Kind of Dog is That."_
(http://www.baltimor esun.com/ entertainment/ bal-mutts- videoplayer,
0,309749. htmlstory)


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Very interesting. Thanks for the heads up on this one. I've sent a copy to my breeder in ND.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Why can't they just enforce leash laws?
Do they think no other dog could threaten children?

Wow. My Max (GSD/Dobie X) sure wouldn't be welcomed there















[/img]


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I agree, how about enforcing laws that are already on the books. I do not know of too many places without leash or containment laws. Seems we find them "uneforceable" so we have to make a new law to enforce the old law that no one wanted to enforce. 

Won't find me movig to the Dakota's any time soon. Besdes too darn cold!


----------

